# holster



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey guys.I'm looking for a holster for a 44 mag revolver.That goes on your leg? Does any body know here I can find one for a great price?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Cabela's sells the Triple K brand. Pretty good leather and a decent price.

Is this what you're looking for...a western holster?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Triple-K ... l+Products


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a good number of holsters from eBay

See: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=6 ... 513&_pgn=6

They have a ton of them for sale now. Go after the ones that end mid-week for the best price.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Cabela's sells the Triple K brand. Pretty good leather and a decent price.
> 
> Is this what you're looking for...a western holster?
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Triple-K ... l+Products


yep that what I looking for.Thanks.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Cabela's sells the Triple K brand. Pretty good leather and a decent price.
> ...


I have one of those, it works great once you have broken in the leather.


----------

